# Anxiety vicious cycle



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Saw this article on Science Daily

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/09/130924174150.htm

This focused on odors, but explains biologically what may be going on with some of our people in that vicious cycle of anxiety-IBS-anxiety.

The anxiety changes how you process stimuli (in this study an odor) so it is more negative than it was previously. This makes the same amount of odor (or maybe other things like pain or other sensations) perceived more negatively (so from a neutral smell to a noxious smell). The more negative the stimuli feels the more anxiety it provokes so maybe the more sensory stimuli that gets coded as negative so the more anxiety, etc.


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah big portion of panic disorder is the pavlov's dog kind of reaction to certain stimuli, we unintentionally and subconsciously attach panic to certain stimuli that would otherwise be harmless. Think about all those agoraphobics who get panic attacks just leaving their house. What a horrible feeling that must be.


----------

